# Probleme d'affichage des images dans MAIL



## sabjazz (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment installé un Imac avec une livebox (orange).
Les messages reçus dans ma boite de réception (dans MAIL) ne s'affichent pas correctement, il n' a aucunes images... j'ai un petit point d'interrogation bleu  à la place. 
Dans mes préférences de compte 
"Afficher les images distantes dans des messages HTML" est bien coché....
Le mail n'apparait pas non plus en courrier indésirable...
Et lorsque je clique sur le point d'interrogation, il me demande si je veux afficher les images, puis il ne se passe rien...

Je n'ai aucune idée d'où cela provient.... si qq un a déjà eu ce cas, .....
C'est pas pratique du tout!!!!!!!

Merci!


----------



## providence21 (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le même souci avec la boite MAIL de mon IMAC sous freebox

à l'aideeeee

merci

providence21


----------

